# Quebec family allowance payments on a 1040



## gabaldon (Jul 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Quebec family allowance payments (that are not taxed in Quebec/Canada) 
need to be reported on a 1040 and if so, what type of income are these payments considered?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to IRS Publication 525 most forms of "family allowance" payments seem to fall under Welfare and other Public Assistance benefits (p. 29) which are not reportable nor taxable.


----------

